# St Louis Show first timers...Tom and Bob



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Sunday November 1st......:wave:

fellow slotters, Tom Stumpf and I will be attending the St. Louis show for the first time. We will have plenty of good stuff to sell and hope to see some of you there. For info on the show:
For more info, call: 
Justin DiRisio @ (636)227-9248 
Or E-mail (preferred): [email protected]


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey a Bob and Tom show. lol


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

What can we look forward to seeing???


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

old blue said:


> What can we look forward to seeing???


2 really old guys standing around eating, selling cars...lol


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Well put!! Bravo!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

sethndaddy said:


> 2 really old guys standing around eating, selling cars...lol


And a doggy bag half full of Hooters wings!!! :tongue:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

No really, they're great guys to chat with, they know tons of info. I have to watch what I say, as Tom threatened to beat my arse at the last show.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey Bob,did you and Tom get lost?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Are you saying that Bob and Tom are.........MIA?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Im Paul said:


> Hey Bob,did you and Tom get lost?


Yes Paul.Not really .We were all set for the flight 'Then everything changed.I had to go friday morning for emergency surgery .No jokes Ed.Just when everything was going good.If you know me ,you know that I never give up.We will be there next year.Sorry Justin we got so close.Remember Sethanddaddy Ed,we may be older but we got there.I still like you Ed ,dont cry.Tom Stumpf


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

Tom

Hope all went well with your surgery.You guys still coming to indiana?It would be great to see you guys there.

safe travels

Paul


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Tom, Sorry to hear of your surgery. 
Wishes for a quick recovery to be back on track soon!! Take care & listen to your Doc! :thumbsup:
Regards, Dom


----------

